
The point of tipping - Tomte
https://medium.com/@koenfucius/the-point-of-tipping-ed7e25104199
======
IncRnd
Economic theories to the side, people tip for varying reasons. Some people tip
to reward service. Others to impress a partner. Others will tip in order to
assuage guilt. Some consumers tip, because they recall what it was like to
work for tips, themselves. There are others who refuse to tip, maybe because
they were never tipped or are short on money themselves.

This is like an argument about trickle down vs trickle up economics with both
sides thinking they are absolutely correct, when in the real world there are
various forces that change the rightness of either position for different
times, places and people.

